# Pipe Smokers?



## RHS (Jun 2, 2012)

Any pipe smokers out there?

Recently started getting into pipes, love it. Relaxing and I love the smell and taste of all the tobaccos. Jumped from cigars one day at my local tobacco shop. 

Any tips for a new pipe smoker? Pipes, good tobaccos to check out?

Thanks!


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not a pipe smoker but I stumbled upon this pipe it's pretty cool here check it out!
http://masonicrings.com/detail.asp?sku=TP-MC-17&pic_number=1


----------



## Benton (Jun 3, 2012)

I enjoy a pipe socially with my college buddies, maybe three or four times a year. I've wanted to get a Masonic pipe like the above, but I'm not paying $200.00 for it, especially since I smoke so rarely. Get it close to $75 or less, and I'm sold. 

I don't have any specific blend I prefer, honestly. I do tend to like darker, sweeter blends. There's one at our local shop called 'Toasted Cavendish' that's very nice, though I don't know if its only local or if you can find it nationwide.


----------



## RHS (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks Kenneth, yes I agree with Benton that its a nice pipe but too expensive!!!

Benton thanks, I'm looking for some nice aromatic blends such as a cherry. Time to go exploring at my local shop again!


----------



## Bradley_Jay (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd reccommend Milan Tobacconists for your pipe tobacco. They have a very, very nice selection and can even blend you a custom tobacco to suit your tastes. Prices are cheap (1 oz of Tobacco is less than $3, they also have half-pound and pound sizes) and they ship quickly. 

If I might suggest a flavor, Buttered rum is a good one.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 23, 2012)

If you want to take a walk on the wild side, try some twist or pigtail tobacco from Samuel Gawith or Gawith and Hoggarth. I warn you, it is many times stronger than the strongest cigar I have ever had.


----------



## ahkhaaron (Jul 10, 2012)

I smoke a pipe quite frequently, and enjoy it a lot. The problem with suggesting my blends is that they are local blends only usually. Most of them are aromatic and dark. I like lighter ones, but generally they burn too dry for my humor. I love meerschaum, but it is just going to be expensive because of the area it comes from (It's basically fossilized sea foam, and found primarily in the middle east) and to add to the minerals rarity, it is also usually hand carved, which costs something for the time and craftsmanship. A larger brier pipe will dissipate heat just as well as meerschaum, but they are bulky and somewhat heavy. I was told by an old-time pipe smoking connoisseur that if your pipe is hot and scalds you to the touch, back off your intake and let it rest. He said you can always pick up another pipe and smoke that in alternation. Having a million pipes was never the greatest idea to me though, so maybe a very well crafted meerschaum or thick wood/brier pipe is worth the investment. 

Pipe smoking seems to be a niche activity, and a dying art. Kind of like straight razor shaving. Finding a local pipe shop and testing some blends is a lot of fun. If you want to find some reasonably priced pipes, try looking in a flea market or antique flea market, as they usually have them, are in good shape and can be cleaned. A lot of time they're of a lot nicer quality than comparably priced new ones too. Maybe it is a yucky thought to slobber all over the mouth piece of someone else's pipe, but those can be cleaned and replaced if necessary. 

Have fun enjoying the smoking. It's a great and very enjoyable pastime.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, I did.  Have an embarassing collection that now resides in my attic, I had to give them up because they kept leading me to cigarettes, so I gave up both pipes and cigars about a year ago - it was a sad, sad time.

For English blends (latakia in it) I don't think a man can go wrong with Dunhill 965 or Nightcap.  Strong, flavorful.

For aromatics, the best I ever found was a blend named Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, Dan Tobacco carries it.  Unlike many, many aromatics it actually has a very full body, and it smells excellent to boot.  If you are new to pipe smoking I warn you to take that blend easy or youll burn your tongue something terrible though - slow and low brother, slow and low.  I've tried many, many a blend though and that, as I say, was my favorite.

I also tried many different types of pipes, from Dunhills, Petersons, and Savenellis, to fantastic Meerschaums.  I smoked a couple of bowls a day and had my pipes on rotation for something like 8 years.  

None of them compared pound for pound to corncobs, and you'll find a lot of old timers who will say the same thing.  Cheap as dirt and they smoke as well as a Meer and better than any briar.  They don't look fancy, but pipes draw stares anywhere you go nowadays anyway, so they are mostly a private affair anyway.

I miss them, but like I say, they and cigars were a gateway to cigarettes for me - I just enjoy them too much and then get hooked on the nicotine, and wind up asking a coworker for a smoke midday.  Had to quit cigarettes three times before I realized I just don't have the personality to smoke pipes or cigars occasionally, so I had to give them up entirely.  May you fare better and always smoke in moderation brothers.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, a couple of others to try - Frog Morton, it is a classic.  And the Erinmore line.  A bunch of folks I know swear by it, but to me all their blends tasted like the old chewable flinstone vitamins - I was in the minority on that view.  Frog Morton is Mclleland, and for me it has a ketchup overtone, but once youve smoked a bowl or two of it there is just something to it.  Just truly excellent on a rainy day, hard to explain.

Another one to put on the list is Navy Flake, really excellent.


----------



## JMartinez (Dec 14, 2014)

I own several briar pipes and a meerschaum, I have to say that captain black: original; is my all time #1 favorite. I've been looking around for a Masonic pipe tool or tamper but no luck.


----------



## NY.Light (Dec 15, 2014)

As far as smoking, try a hookah, or water pipe. I enjoy one at a local hookah bar with my friends.  It's a great way to socialize and smoke. Maybe take some lodge brothers? Or, due to its near eastern origin, some Shriner brothers?


----------

